# Looking for some ideas.



## kaylieannphotography (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a new student at the New England school of Photography.

I havent been doing well on my assignments and I just started flash so i wont to come up with a good shoot I could do to blow my teacher away.

The assignment is to shoot and indoor subject in your home (small apartment) using speedlights.

Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## dirtfan21 (Jan 27, 2011)

Use a mirror and take a picture of yourself, with out seeinga camera and flash in the mirror.


----------



## simonydes (Jan 27, 2011)

Speedliting - Speedlighting - Learn Flash Photography - Canon Speedlites - Nikon Speedlights - Off Camera Flash - Speedliters Intensive - Syl Arena
maybe reading one of his things u will be inspired =)


----------



## kaylieannphotography (Jan 28, 2011)

thank you! =]


----------



## Buckster (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots of ideas in here too: Flickr: Strobist.com


----------



## vitaminj08 (Jan 29, 2011)

You could use one light to create a silloutte of a fruit or something, and have a solid color background lit dramatically.


----------



## Frontporchbabies (Feb 7, 2011)

Five lenses every indoor photographer must have in their kit. It doesn't  matter whether you shoot Canon or Nikon, or whether you shoot crop or  full frame. These five lenses are a must have for capturing emotion and  action in low light. If you're still using a variable speed, package  zoom lens then I implore you to consider purchasing at least one  high-speed lens.


----------



## jagije (Feb 16, 2011)

think about details and composition


----------



## jagije (Feb 16, 2011)

v


----------

